# Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?



## Sinned (22. Mai 2012)

Die Frage beschäftigt mich nicht erst seit dieser Saison: Sollte ich  eher auf süßes Futter + Köder oder auf fischiges  setzen (Fischmehlbasis)?
 Ich fische in einem sehr tiefen Baggersee und vermute die Karpfen zur  Zeit bei ca 4 Meter. Der Bestand ist nicht wirklich gut und andere  Weißfische, bis auf Rotaugen, gibts eig. auch nicht. Süß und fischig  habe ich schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Anfang der Saison sind mir  mehrere Karpfen auf Maden eingestiegen, wobei ich mit Futter auf  Blutmehlbasis angefüttert habe. Aber auch dies lies die Karpfen seit  Wochen kalt. 
Ich bin irgendwie ein wenig am verzweifeln und brauche neue Inspirationen, bzw Ermutigungen. 
Erfahrungswerte mit mutmaßlicher Begründung würden mich freuen.
Merci!


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

das läßt sich nur leider nicht so genau sagen, erstens ist das wirklich in fast jedem gewässer verschieden, zweitens kommt es dann auch ein wenig darauf an " wie " fruchtig bzw fischig du deinen boilie rollst.

da hilft nur das gute alte sprichwort, versuch macht klug.

einfach versuchen, geht zb ganz gut in dem du eine rute mit fruchtigen, und eine mit fischigen boilies auslegst.  wenn du sogar mit 3 ruten fischen darfst, dann hau mal noch eine mit hartmais, tigernuss oder so raus, nur durchs durchfischen wirst du feststellen was an deinem gewässer am besten ist.


----------



## carpfreak_maggu (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Wie ,,teilzeitgott" schon sagt einfach mal ausprobieren, eine Rute mit süßen und eine mit fischigen Boilies !

Ich fische das ganze Jahr über mit fischigen Boilies egal ob Sommer oder Winter und bin immer erfolgreich!
..lege zwar immer eine Rute mit süßen Boilies aus, aber im Endeffekt läuft immer die Rute mit den fischigen Boilies ab


----------



## Marc 24 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Immer wieder eine gute Frage. Ich mache mir da aber nicht mehr so viele Gedanken. Wichtiger ist definitiv die Qualität deiner Murmeln, denn die ist wirklich entscheidend .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*



> Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?



Es gibt da immer die Meinung, das dies gewässerabhängig bzw. jahreszeitenabhängig sein. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ersteres nur teilweise zutrifft und letzteres gar nicht.

Wenn man mal über die fruchtigen Boilies nachdenkt, die es zu kaufen gibt, wird man kaum konkrete Anhaltspunkte finden, warum diese fängig oder fängiger sein sollten als andere, ausser der Aussage: " Die Karpfen stehen im Gewässer XY auf Süsses!" - ziemlich mageres Ergebnis, oder?
Und zudem völliger Nonsens.

Ist jedoch ein Anteil Fischmehl in den Boilies zu finden, hat man schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt, dass wenigstens hier etwas Fängiges beigemischt worden ist.

Wenn du mit einem guten Boilie mit Allroundeigenschaften fischt, der Zutaten enthält, die fängig sind und der Boilie nicht zu einem hohen Prozentsatz aus Füllstoffen besteht, wirst du sowohl bei kurzen als auch bei langen Kampagnen Erfolge erzielen.

Übrigens ist das Wasser schon lange recht warm, auch in Göttingen.....bald rutscht du in die Laichperiode, da wird das Angeln wieder etwas schwieriger! 

Wenn dein Boilie nicht zu ölig, nicht zu fettarm, gut strukturiert, gut verdaulich, fest genug und löslich genug ist und zudem halbwegs gesichert Attraktoren enthält, die die Fische auch wirklich wahrnehmen können, dann ist es egal, ob dein Flavour fischig oder fruchtig ist, oder ob du ihn gar weg lässt. Dann fängt die Murmel auch an deinem Gewässer, vorausgesetzt du wählst den richtigen Platz, die richtige Futterstrategie und angelst richtig.

Der Boilie ist eigentlich das kleinste Problem!

Wenn du nicht genau weißt was abgeht, lass' einfach die billigen Grießmurmeln mit Fruchtgestank weg und auch die heftigen High-Oil- Mega- Halibut- Stinkpillen, sondern bewege dich in der simplen Mitte als Ausgangspunkt:

ca. 20% Birdfood
ca. 30% Soja/Grieß- Gemisch
ca. 30-40% Fischmehl (frisch)
ca. 10% Lösliche Bestandteile wie Milchpulver
ca. 5-10% Rest, ggf. Härter, wenn es das Gewässer verlangt, ggf. zusätzliche Attraktoren (hier ist dein Einsatz gefragt...Recherche!!)
Kein extra Öl
Kein oder wenig Flavour

Lass' dir so etwas günstig  abrollen oder mach das selbst. Sprich mit guten Futtermittelhändlern oder noch besser, beschäftige dich mit der Materie etwas eingehender selbst, sonst stellst du dir in 10 Jahren noch die Frage: "Fischig oder fruchtig?"


----------



## Captain.Chaos (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

@spaltkarpfen

danke für deinen aussagekräftigen post!!
ich habe aber noch einpaar fragen an dich....

wieviel eier würdest du für 1kg von deiner mischung anrühren? kommt eigentlich in die mischung noch wasser dazu oder wird der mix durch die eier "nass" genug zum abrollen?

was bewirkt der sojaanteil? wird dadurch die boilie verträglicher, sprich leichter zu verdauen für den fisch? |uhoh:


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Hallo,

das ist eigentlich kein Rezept, sondern ein Beispiel für ein Grundgerüst. Die Prozente sind nur grob gewählt. Je nach endgültiger Mischung verwendet man 8,9,10 Eier, je nach Größe.
Einfach so viel in den Trockenmix geben, bis der Teig die richtige Konsistenz hat, ist nicht schwierig!

Sojamehl ist nicht zwingend, es geht auch ohne. Dennoch hat es viele verschiedene Eigenschaften: Es bindet gut, ist günstig, ist fein gesiebt, ist gut verdaulich, ist lysinhaltig, ist fetthaltig, enthält Vitamine, enthält Mineralien, ist flexibel und kann z.B. in gerösteter oder entfetter Variante kommen, usw. Es hat auch ein paar negative Eigenschaften, wie z.B. dass es leicht verdirbt und den Boilie sehr stark prägt, daher verwende ich es um und bei 10-20% und möglichst frisch.


----------



## Sinned (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Danke auch an dich Spaltkarpfen! Super Posting! Macht Mut, Lust auf Veränderung und zeugt von qualititiv hochwertigem Wissen! 
Ich versuche es umzusetzen.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Es gibt da immer die Meinung, das dies gewässerabhängig bzw. jahreszeitenabhängig sein. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ersteres nur teilweise zutrifft und letzteres gar nicht.



Es hängt schon einiges an der Jahreszeit oder besser an der Gewässertemperatur. Aber nicht deshalb weil der Karpfen ab einer gewissen Temperatur lieber fischig oder suß will sondern weil viele Fischmehlboilies des unteren bis mittleren Preissegments oft das Problem haben, dass sehr wenige schnell lösliche Stoffe verarbeitet wurden. Von daher dürfte dein "Grundmix" einen sehr guten Anfang dar wobei ich persönlich etwas Hanf und Hefe beimengen würde. Bei vielen sußen Boilies der gleichen Preisklasse findet man oft Birdfood was eine gröbere Stuktur bringt und das "auswaschen" zumindest erleichtert und vorallem Milchprodukte die auch in kälterem Wasser relativ gut "arbeiten".

Aber selbst wenn man "gut arbeitende" Fischmehl bzw. süße Boilie nebeneinander fischt wird der Erfolg nicht gleich sein. An manchen Tagen läuft der eine besser an manchen Tagen der andere. Deshalb halte ich einen stark "fischhalten" Grundmix zwar für durchaus fischbar und man wird sicher seine Fische fangen aber ob man damit an jedem Tag das optimale Ergebnis erzielt ....


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Hi Peter,

Klar, es gibt den Allroundboilie nicht. 
Ich habe schon oft, besonders von einigen Briten, Kritik geerntet, die ganz andere Ansätze haben und oft nicht z.B. von einer Grieß/Soja Mischung ausgehen würden.
Generell empfehle ich aber solche Sachen, weil ich persönlich fast nie Totalausfälle mit solchen Ködern hatte (Ausnahmen waren einige total überfischte Gewässer, wo nur noch B5 ging oder so was). 

Kann durchaus sein, dass mal die eine oder andere Periode an einem Gewässer nach etwas Anderem verlangt, womöglich eher zur Birdfoodseite tendierend, ich hab's jedoch persönlich selten erlebt, bzw. komme meist klar, indem ich sowieso hohe Anteile von Birdfood im Fischmix verwende, drum kommt auch oft als Empfehlung ein Birdy/Fisch/Milch-Mix heraus.

So ein Allroundmix hat den Vorteil, dass wenn ich erstmal Fische drauf gefangen habe, so ein Köder auch lange weiter fängt, ohne dass man groß was verändern muss, egal ob Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst.

Leider ist es auch so, dass sich ein wirklich guter, jedoch fischmehlfreier Köder schwieriger herstellen lässt und oft sogar teurer ist als ein Fischmehlköder. Wenn nun jemand nach einem Anfangskonzept fragt und generell unsicher ist, empfehle ich ungern Birdymixe. 

Wenn man aber zu der Erkenntnis gelangt ist, dass es so etwas sein muss, dann ist man schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, bzw. hat gemerkt, dass man an einem der eher seltenen Gewässer fischt, wo der Fischmehlanteil nicht der Bringer ist. Gibt es! Wir hatten mal an so einem Gewässer eine längere Kampagne mit Fischmehlboilies versucht, wären aber mit 1 KG Birdies, stumpf vor der Angelnacht gefüttert, besser gefahren. Wobei, über die Futtermenge gesteuert, dann auch wieder Boilies liefen, die 20% Fischmehl drin hatten, jedoch weiterhin große Mengen Birdfood.


Gewässertemperatur:

Das ist auch so ein Punkt, wo man sich als 'Baitbuff' natürlich austoben kann. Ich empfinde es aber zunächst als ausreichend abgedeckt, wenn man im Winter nicht unbedingt Ölbomben verwendet und den Rest über die Futtermenge steuert. Birdfood und Vitamealo z.B. tun dem Köder auch im Sommer keinen Abbruch usw. Richtig kaltes und richtig warmes Wasser ist aus anglerischer Sicht sowieso sehr schwierig und gewisse 'Feintunings' am Köder gehen deswegen allein schon oftmals an der Praxis vorbei.

Alles in allem ist es ein Versuch, eine grobe Richtung zu empfehlen, mit der man nicht allzu schnell an Grenzen stößt.

Wenn man jetzt natürlich bemerkt, dass andere ständig abräumen, und man selbst nur ab und zu zum Zuge kommt, muß man natürlich genauer hinschauen. Aber auch hier kommen meist wieder Location und Tatik zuerst und am Boilie liegt's wie oft, zuletzt.


----------



## Bassey (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*



marc 24 schrieb:


> immer wieder eine gute frage. Ich mache mir da aber nicht mehr so viele gedanken. Wichtiger ist definitiv die qualität deiner murmeln, denn die ist wirklich entscheidend .
> 
> Gruß marc



ferkelfahnder!!!


----------



## Captain.Chaos (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

@Spaltkarpfen
ich habe deinen Post auch als "Grund/Basic-Mix" aufgenommen |supergri

Finde das ist auch ein ganz brauchbarer Ansatz, den man nach den individuellen Geschmäckern und Ideen verfeinern kann.

Hast du mal Sahne als Zutat probiert? Sahne bzw. Butter sind ja bekanntlich gute Geschmacksbinder, weshalb sie jeder Koch nicht missen möchte 
Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass der besagte Milchpulveranteil diese Aufgabe übernehmen soll oder hat diese Zutat noch eine andere Wirkung?

Inwieweit verändert Konservierer wie Kaliumsorbat den Geschmack des Boilies?

Wie sieht es aus mit Betaine? Laut Wikipedia wird dies dort als natürliches Stoffwechselprodukt beschrieben. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Moin,
du kannst auch mit so etwas experimentieren, wirst aber oft feststellen, dass a) die Herstellung von mehreren Kilos immer auch einen einfach zu verarbeitenden Mix verlangt und b) diverse 'experimentelle' Zutaten dem fertigen Boilie bei Gebrauch Kosistenzprobleme bereiten. Die beiden genannten Zutaten könnten in die Kategorie fallen.
PS: Es gibt z.B. Sahnepulver, welches ich schon oft mit erfolg verwendet habe (aber fettig!)


----------



## Megacarp (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

Im nachfolgenden Link findest du genauere Infos zu Betain als Boiliezutat:
http://www.common-baits.com/product_info.php?products_id=653


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*



Bassey schrieb:


> ferkelfahnder!!!


Schon zur Stelle!!!
Also, Marc, das geht ja mal so gar nicht #d#d#d Was sollen denn die kleinen Kinder hier von Dir denken???:m


Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist definitiv die Qualität deiner Murmeln, denn die ist wirklich entscheidend
















Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, die Ferkeleien anzuprangern:


Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> ...
> wieviel eier würdest du ... anrühren?


Wer soll hier wessen Eier anrühren???
Also, nee, pfui schämt euch


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Es wird langsam warm: fischig oder süß?*

@Betain: Da gibt es hier im Board einige Beiträge, auch von mir. Für diese ganzen Einzelzutatenfragen gibt es auch das Boilieunterforum. #h


----------

